#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: درخواست نرم افزار Memory Card Password Remover / Unlocker

## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید بزرگوار
از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار درخواست نرم افزار Memory Card Password Remover / Unlocker رو دارم اگه محبت بفرمایید برنامه رو در اختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم.دوستان و همکاران گرامی لینک دانلود نمیخوام واسه اینکه یه چند موردی رو پیدا کردم ولی متاسفانه نتونستم دانلود کنم.و به دلیل اینکه برنامه رو این قسمت مطرح کردم احساس کردم این برنامه جز برنامه های ریکاوری به حساب می آید اگه از نظر همکاران جای مطرح کردن برنامه نادرست است به بزرگواری خودتان ببخشید.منتظرتون هستم که برنامه رو در اختیارم بذارین.با تشکر

----------

*mor120*,*rezalx*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

تورا خدا کسی نیست کمک کنه؟منتظرم

----------


## maryam_sh

کسی نیست جواب بده؟تورا خدا به این برنامه نیاز فوری دارم.خواهش میکنم

----------


## fkh52000

سلام
 تعدادی برنامه تعمیر وعیب یابی فلاش دارم که داخلش میگردم اگه چیز مناسبی
که به درد شما بخوره بود تا عصر براتون میگذارم خودتون هم میتونید توی سایت
 بگردید و برنامه هایی که برای تعمیر فلاش گذاشته اند استفاده کنید.

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## ghoshiry

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید بزرگوار
> از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار درخواست نرم افزار Memory Card Password Remover / Unlocker رو دارم اگه محبت بفرمایید برنامه رو در اختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم.دوستان و همکاران گرامی لینک دانلود نمیخوام واسه اینکه یه چند موردی رو پیدا کردم ولی متاسفانه نتونستم دانلود کنم.و به دلیل اینکه برنامه رو این قسمت مطرح کردم احساس کردم این برنامه جز برنامه های ریکاوری به حساب می آید اگه از نظر همکاران جای مطرح کردن برنامه نادرست است به بزرگواری خودتان ببخشید.منتظرتون هستم که برنامه رو در اختیارم بذارین.با تشکر


کاربر گرامی اگه فلش شما رایت پروتکت شده و نمیتونید فرمت کنید باید با  برنامه اقدام به فرمت کنید 
برای اینکار نیاز به اطلاعات مموری کارت شما میباشد که میتونید از برنامه چیپ جینیوس این اطلاعات را بیرون بکشید تا مورد بررسی قرار بگیره 
موفق باشید

----------

*fkh52000*,*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

> کاربر گرامی اگه فلش شما رایت پروتکت شده و نمیتونید فرمت کنید باید با  برنامه اقدام به فرمت کنید 
> برای اینکار نیاز به اطلاعات مموری کارت شما میباشد که میتونید از برنامه چیپ جینیوس این اطلاعات را بیرون بکشید تا مورد بررسی قرار بگیره 
> موفق باشید


تشکر میکنم از همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار.این برنامه همانطور که از اسمش معلوم هست واسه حذف و ریکاوری پسورد مموری کارت هست.بنده دوتا مموری کارت micro cd دارم اطلاعاتش خیلی برام مهم هست و قبلا پسورد گذاشتم روی این مموری کارت و الان پسورد رو فراموش کردم میخوام که با این برنامه یا برنامه ای که خودتون اطلاع دارین و تست کردن که پسورد رو حذف میکنه و اطلاع رو نگه میداره در اختیارم بذارین.تشکر

----------


## izeh

تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم برا برداشتن پسورد از روی رم از یه وسیله سخت افزاری به شکل رم ریدر هستش وتعمیرگاههای موبایل دارن باید استفاده کنی

----------


## maryam_sh

اگه لطف کنید این برنامه رو دراختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم

----------


## mavaramat

سلام.تو اینترنت جستجو کنید:



> *راه اول:
> با يه فايل منيجر بريد به آدرس زير:
> c:\system
> 
> ونجا يه فايل به اسم mmcstore هست اون رو renaame كنيد به: mmcstore.txt حالا فايل رو اجرا كنيد اولش يه خورده حروف و عدد ناخانا نوشته اما آخراي خط اول دقيقآ پسورد شما رو نوشته مثلآ من پسوردم رو تبديل كرده لودم به 123456 وقتي فايل رو باز كردم نوشته بود:
> 0000ْْْQQQa123456
> 
> جاي Q,A حروف نامفهومي رو نوشته بود كه من به جاش q,a گذاشتم 
> 
> ...


http://forum.niksalehi.com/forum427/thread17566.html

برنامه مخصوص سیمبیان هست.احتمالا زیاد s60v3 مثل n95-n96-n79 و ...

----------

*fkh52000*

----------


## maryam_sh

دوستان و همکاران گرامی اگه لطف کنید اون برنامه ای که خواستم در اختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم.آخه علاوه بر این که مشکل خودم رو میخوام حل کنم شاید مشتری مموری با این وضعیت آورد میخوام واسش پسورد رو بدون از دست دادن اطلاعات حذف کنم

----------


## azadmol

سلام
دوست عزیز با برنامه های موجود نمیتونی کاری از پیش ببرید امکان داره اطلاعاتت هم از بین بره . بهتر رم خودت رو به خدمات موبایل ببرید تا با دستگاه unlocker  پسورد رمت رو پاک کنن

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezalx

سلام دوست عزیز خدمت شما :

----------


## maryam_sh

> سلام دوست عزیز خدمت شما :


ممنون ولی اون برنامه ای که بنده گفتم این نیست برنامه مورد نظر من حجمش حدود 5-4 هست.برنامه ای که شما زحمت کشیدن رو دانلود کردم ولی این نیست که من میخوام

----------


## mavaramat

> دوستان و همکاران گرامی اگه لطف کنید اون برنامه ای که خواستم در اختیارم بذارین ممنون میشم.آخه علاوه بر این که مشکل خودم رو میخوام حل کنم شاید مشتری مموری با این وضعیت آورد میخوام واسش پسورد رو بدون از دست دادن اطلاعات حذف کنم


دوست عزیز ! طبق توضیحی که گذاشتم باید یک گوشی سیمبیان که هک شده باشه (از لحاظ نرم افزاری) یه چیزی شبیه روت کردن اندروید با یک فایل منیجر قوی مثل  xplore طبق دستوز زیر عمل کنید.
*با يه فايل منيجر بريد به آدرس زير:
**c:\system

ونجا يه فايل به اسم mmcstore هست اون رو renaame كنيد به: mmcstore.txt حالا فايل رو اجرا كنيد اولش يه خورده حروف و عدد ناخانا نوشته اما آخراي خط اول دقيقآ پسورد شما رو نوشته مثلآ من پسوردم رو تبديل كرده لودم به 123456 وقتي فايل رو باز كردم نوشته بود:
**0000ْْْQQQa123456

جاي Q,A حروف نامفهومي رو نوشته بود كه من به جاش q,a گذاشتم* 

اگر کارساز نبود.لینک نرم افزای که خودتون نتونستید دانلود کنی رو قرار بدید تا مشاب همون لینک رو پیدا کنیم

----------


## mavaramat

یه دستگاهی هم تعمیر موبایلی ها دارن که توی بازار هم پیدا میشه ولی این دستگاه تمام اطلاعات رو فرمت میکنه.بهترین روش پیدا کردن فایل mmcstore هست که گفتم.

----------


## maryam_sh

> دوست عزیز ! طبق توضیحی که گذاشتم باید یک گوشی سیمبیان که هک شده باشه (از لحاظ نرم افزاری) یه چیزی شبیه روت کردن اندروید با یک فایل منیجر قوی مثل  xplore طبق دستوز زیر عمل کنید.
> *با يه فايل منيجر بريد به آدرس زير:
> **c:\system
> 
> ونجا يه فايل به اسم mmcstore هست اون رو renaame كنيد به: mmcstore.txt حالا فايل رو اجرا كنيد اولش يه خورده حروف و عدد ناخانا نوشته اما آخراي خط اول دقيقآ پسورد شما رو نوشته مثلآ من پسوردم رو تبديل كرده لودم به 123456 وقتي فايل رو باز كردم نوشته بود:
> **0000ْْْQQQa123456
> 
> جاي Q,A حروف نامفهومي رو نوشته بود كه من به جاش q,a گذاشتم* 
> 
> اگر کارساز نبود.لینک نرم افزای که خودتون نتونستید دانلود کنی رو قرار بدید تا مشاب همون لینک رو پیدا کنیم


این هم از آدرس سایت برنامه که بنده نمیتونم برنامه رو ازش دانلود کنم:
http://www.slideshare.net/alladda099...r-unlocker-100

در رابطه با اون دستگاه هم باید خدمت شما عرض کنم که خریدم ولی متاسفانه اون دستگاه تمام اطلاعات رو پاک میکنم نمیتونم اون مموری کارت رو با اون دستگاه انجام بدم

----------

